# Cuttermasters C.B.N. wheels are cool, fast, smooth and superb!



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Any idea how do they compare to the d-way wheels?


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I don't, but I would not be surprised if the D-Way wheels come from the same source. (just a theory, I think Cuttermaster makes them, but I doubt D-way does)

"Hurricane" is another brand that pops up. I went with the Cuttermasters based on a recommendation specifically for the drill sharpeners, they have sizes made to fit that grinder exactly.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh, such envy…If I could only afford them.
I've had the pleasure of using one at my Woodcraft. Don't think it was the Cuttermaster, but a similar unit.
Just astounding how much better these are than any traditional wheel.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have D-Way wheels and love them! Takes about 5 seconds to sharpen a tool. I tend to use the 180 grit more than the 80. Worth every penny, grinder, wheels and wolverine one jig adds up but you have it you'll wonder why you waited so long to get rid of the wet grinder. My Tormek sits in the cabinet now


----------

